# Luminigrow asta 20 reviews



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought one via a recommendation on Reddit, but haven't put it to use yet. They forgot to include the mounting screw and, when contacted, they just sent me a whole new light. Very prompt on their customer service and I guess I have 2 lights now if I need another (just need to find a screw that fits at a local hardware store).

Haven't really found any PAR data for the freshwater version, though there is something for the Marine version in the Amazon Q&A area (near the last page, I think?).

The fixture itself along with the gooseneck feels pretty solid. The cord and dimmer are somewhat lacking, but you probably won't be touching those too often for it to matter. Dimming capability is lackluster as well. Basically goes from like 100% down to 90%, then 90% to 20%, and then 20% to 0%.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

See post #77


https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/par-testing-kessil-a80-vs-30-kingbo-bulb.329909/page-4


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> See post #77
> 
> https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/par-testing-kessil-a80-vs-30-kingbo-bulb.329909/page-4


Oh, awesome! Thanks for sharing... that's quite a bit of PAR! I'm guessing 2 would be overkill for my 16" 5g.


----------



## Reeferjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

fusedpro said:


> Oh, awesome! Thanks for sharing... that's quite a bit of PAR! I'm guessing 2 would be overkill for my 16" 5g.




No kidding what a powerful little light. Already got it from prime one-day. Looking forward to setting it up. I wonder if it can be hooked up to a separate dimmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

Reeferjohn said:


> No kidding what a powerful little light. Already got it from prime one-day. Looking forward to setting it up. I wonder if it can be hooked up to a separate dimmer


This is a pretty good light for $40 but it comes with some compromises:
- The clamping is pretty lackluster, I'm always halfway scared I'm going to either tighten it so hard I'll destroy my glass or watch it fall sideways into the tank (the screw on glass acts as a pivot and the rest of the clamp is very thin, so there's no resistance to side-to-side motion)

- It's pretty bright! Fine for low-med light tanks, not quite sufficient for high-med. Comparing it to a Finnex Planted+, it's not quite there. I currently have it on a cycling 12" cube and I'm going to swap it out for 12" Planted+ (I really like the Finnex) for ~$50-55. I'm going to move the Asta to my 1gal. The array on the Finnex is wider so the light is spread out and you don't get harsh shadows like on the Asta 20 (not the Asta's fault, that's just what happens when you have a point source). The light on the Planted+ is also more pleasant to my eyes, reds and greens pop quite a bit more. I would rather have a Planted+ than two Astas, FWIW.

- The dimmer is worse than you think it is. Oh well, mine is always full blast.

- This light is pulsing its LEDs. Think of it as a really really fast strobe, you'll notice it out of the corner of your eye or if you move your hand in front of the tank. If you are sensitive to the 60Hz effect from low-quality halogen bulbs, you will notice this immediately and it will bother you forever. 

All in all, it's good for $40 but depending on your light needs, you might just be better off dropping an extra $10-15 and getting a decent LED strip (don't get the Finnex Stingray clip-on!).


----------



## Reeferjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

aotf said:


> This is a pretty good light for $40 but it comes with some compromises:
> - The clamping is pretty lackluster, I'm always halfway scared I'm going to either tighten it so hard I'll destroy my glass or watch it fall sideways into the tank (the screw on glass acts as a pivot and the rest of the clamp is very thin, so there's no resistance to side-to-side motion)
> 
> - It's pretty bright! Fine for low-med light tanks, not quite sufficient for high-med. Comparing it to a Finnex Planted+, it's not quite there. I currently have it on a cycling 12" cube and I'm going to swap it out for 12" Planted+ (I really like the Finnex) for ~$50-55. I'm going to move the Asta to my 1gal. The array on the Finnex is wider so the light is spread out and you don't get harsh shadows like on the Asta 20 (not the Asta's fault, that's just what happens when you have a point source). The light on the Planted+ is also more pleasant to my eyes, reds and greens pop quite a bit more. I would rather have a Planted+ than two Astas, FWIW.
> ...




I'm putting this over a 12" cube as well. Will be for shrimp with Monte Carlo and buce so it should grow those just fine. If the flickering or spread bothers me I may consider switching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

Reeferjohn said:


> I'm putting this over a 12" cube as well. Will be for shrimp with Monte Carlo and buce so it should grow those just fine. If the flickering or spread bothers me I may consider switching


Give it a shot and report back!
I find it makes my buce look washed out but everyone has their own color preferences. The amount of light is probably more than sufficient. Dunno about MC especially without CO2. Might grow just really slowly.


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

Reeferjohn said:


> I'm putting this over a 12" cube as well. Will be for shrimp with Monte Carlo and buce so it should grow those just fine. If the flickering or spread bothers me I may consider switching


What do you think so far?
My water has been clearing up over the last couple weeks and it's been growing on me. The tannins from my wood have gotten filtered out and I'm noticing that my reds and greens are popping much more.
I still have issues with the clamp, flickering, and shadows, but think this is a solid lamp for $40.


----------

